# Happy Thanksgiving everyone



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

May everyone have a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving. Headed out the door in a misting rain to do some a little calling this morning.

Big-D


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all !! And a special Thanks to all that has served and are now serving our great country, Thanks again !!!

Good Luck on the calling Rodney


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Same to all of you...and please be safe!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Be safe and stay alert if you choose to go shopping!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, don't eat too much and enjoy your families.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy your family and friends.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Antlerz22 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all, don't eat too much and enjoy your families.


don't eat to much?????/ forget that! I got my turkey pants.
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving be safe and enjoy the ones you're with.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you scruffy nerf herders!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HOPE EVERY ONE HAVE THE BEST THANKSGIVING DAY EVER ---- Boy the Turkey was GOOOOOOOOOD and the Pie's were even Better* :biggrin: :biggrin: *God Bless you and your Family's--We have the Lord to thank for all your Blessings--------skip & sharon*


----------

